# Olma C1940'S?



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

This arrived last week only just got round to posting as I have had no phone or internet since last Monday .it's been hell!

Anyway I digress here is my latest a 1940's? Olma,I am a big fan of 'military' styled watches especially those with sub dials.

It's about 32mm less crown so not a bad size, it also keeps excelllent time, even the lume still glows a little.

The case has some plate loss but iswell in keeping with its age, the dial is also good though the script on the dial has faded to a dull red(gold originally?) it states OLMA WATERPROOF at the top of the dial and SHOCKPROOF above the sub dial, the back is stainless steel.

Does anyone recognise the movement and have a date?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

here are a few more pictures;









































It says anti magnetic on the back and I bvelieve it as it appears to have an inner lead ring within the case and steel movement ring around the movement then a thin steel movement ring on top.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

That movement is a beauty. Nice one


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

OLMA is a trade mark from the "Numa Jeannin SA". They made small watches and watch parts and were located in Fleurier (Switzerland). This trade mark was registered on 22nd january 1926.

Andreas


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

It has about seven different sets of service marks in the back so has been looked after for much of its life I reckon.


----------

